# New here, New GTO



## TicketMeRedGTO (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey everyone, Just joined after getting my GTO 2 days ago. 

It's a 2004 6-speed with an 05 bumper with exhaust rerouted to match and the 18" factory option chrome rims. Its got 43k on the clock and I got a great deal on it.

Look forward to getting a lot of good information on here.

Im from the Chattanooga, TN area. Anyone from anywhere around that area?


----------



## TicketMeRedGTO (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry. I did not see the new member area to post introductions. Hopefully admins can move this thread to the right place.


----------



## VQ35DE (Feb 20, 2005)

Hate to tell you but those are not 18" factory option chrome rims.


----------



## TicketMeRedGTO (Jan 10, 2011)

VQ35DE said:


> Hate to tell you but those are not 18" factory option chrome rims.


Yes they are 18" Pontiac rims. I read about them and found that they were an option on the 04's to celebrate the GTO 40th anniversary


----------



## AEgto (Dec 6, 2010)

im pretty sure the only other rims that were chorme were the ones that u could order from the dealer in 2004 and they were spoke rims if im right


----------



## TicketMeRedGTO (Jan 10, 2011)

AEgto said:


> im pretty sure the only other rims that were chorme were the ones that u could order from the dealer in 2004 and they were spoke rims if im right


These are spoke rims. Im confused. I read that these were an option in 2004, however you guys say that they were not available. They are at least pontiac rims. Maybe they came of a different model car? Any info would be great.

Here is an up close shot of the rims.


----------



## VQ35DE (Feb 20, 2005)

I have never seen those wheels on any GTO before. There was NOT an option for any kind of wheel on the 2004 model. The 18" wheel that was an option on the 2005 and 2006 cars looks nothing like that either. Sharp car.


----------



## TicketMeRedGTO (Jan 10, 2011)

VQ35DE said:


> I have never seen those wheels on any GTO before. There was NOT an option for any kind of wheel on the 2004 model. The 18" wheel that was an option on the 2005 and 2006 cars looks nothing like that either. Sharp car.


I was searching on the SVT mustang forums yesterday and found a guy who was trying to trade his 05 GTO for a mustang. His GTO has the same rims that I have and he called them a very rare dealer option rim. Maybe they were just super rare?

Here is a pic of the guys car that he is trying to trade that has the same rims as mine.

Either way, thanks for the compliment


----------



## BaadFLGoat (Nov 16, 2010)

Those rims came off the WS40 GTO. It was a special edition of the 04. The only made them for a few months...So yes those are factory rims.if His car is really a ws40 should have some other identifying marks on it.


----------



## TicketMeRedGTO (Jan 10, 2011)

BaadFLGoat said:


> Those rims came off the WS40 GTO. It was a special edition of the 04. The only made them for a few months...So yes those are factory rims.if His car is really a ws40 should have some other identifying marks on it.


So could mine be a ws40? It does not have any ws40 emblems on it or anything tho. Mine was built in Aug of 04. Would you happen to kow which months they built the ws40's?

Thanks


----------



## TicketMeRedGTO (Jan 10, 2011)

Just read online and found that mine is a W40 edition. 

Found this right from the internet

"Closing out the 2004 model year was the W40 package. Rumored to be a stillborn 40th anniversary package[citation needed], it gave the buyer an exclusive paint color called Pulse Red, red GTO embroidery on the seats, and a grey colored gauge cluster. The last 794 of the 2004 model year GTOs were built with the W40 package."

It has the red GTO embroidered on the seats as well as the grey colored guages.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum!! Great looking 04. I have seen those rims on 3 to 4 other 04's cause always check out the 04's.. I really like them, if my 04 would have had them I wouldn't have changed to these,but this is what I went with!!!:cheersLes



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh yes really like the TicketMeRedGTO it fits these cars will!!!!!!! Be careful out there!!!Les


----------



## TicketMeRedGTO (Jan 10, 2011)

FNG69 said:


> Oh yes really like the TicketMeRedGTO it fits these cars will!!!!!!! Be careful out there!!!Les


Thanks for the compliments. Your 04 looks great too! Dont shun me for this but the wheels look like the mustang 5 spokes (which is not a bad thing)

I love the window tint and the hood. Where did you get that hood? Is it just a factory 05 hood?

And yes the TicketMeRedGTO does fit because I could easily get a ticket around where I am from. :cheers


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

The W40 package in 04 were Pulse Red(red with a pinkish/purpleish tint) GTOs. The had grey faces on the guages and different stiching. Nothing else. They aren't worth anything extra.

I belive a set of wheels was, along with SAP grills, 05/06 hood, and SAP spoiler in 04, but they aren't tagged to the VIN, they are just dealer installed parts. So essentially, they aren't anything special other then if you think they look good or not at the end of the day.

Only option was 18s in the late 05s and all of 06.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

TicketMeRedGTO said:


> Dont shun me for this but the wheels look like the mustang 5 spokes (which is not a bad thing)


They were a Cragar and Keystone wheel back in the day before ford brought them back again. I was going for the old school look!!:cheers Oh yes it is a RKSPORT hood...


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum TicketMeRedGTO. It's always good to meet another smooth hood GTO owner.:cool I like your rims better than the "normal" stock rims my 04 has.

I like the rear bumper upgrade. I'm planning on doing that the next time I replace my exhaust. It sounds too good to mess with right now though, and gives me some time to locate the parts at a good price.


----------



## TicketMeRedGTO (Jan 10, 2011)

FastFrank said:


> Welcome to the forum TicketMeRedGTO. It's always good to meet another smooth hood GTO owner.:cool I like your rims better than the "normal" stock rims my 04 has.
> 
> I like the rear bumper upgrade. I'm planning on doing that the next time I replace my exhaust. It sounds too good to mess with right now though, and gives me some time to locate the parts at a good price.


Thanks for the welcome. Thanks for the compliments. And I am really growing on the smooth hood look over the ram air hood. I mean why do you even need them if they are not even functional 

Yea I was very pleased to see that that had been done when I found it. And the exhaust is factory except for where they cut past the mufflers to put in new rerouted pipe. I dont know if it sounds different than factory because of the new pipe but I love the way it sounds.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Yes, yours is pulse red, silver gauges, and should have red stitching. It's a W40 (40th Anniversary Edition).

That designation will be on various stickers inside parts of the car.

EDIT: Didn't read page two lol


----------



## oneslowGTO (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice, clean looking goat. If you haven't already...get on ls1gto.com and sign up. Great forum with a huge knowledge base. Add me as a friend when you get on there. If you end up wanting that RKSport Hood there is a guy selling his on that forum...It's Torrid Red I think.


----------



## TicketMeRedGTO (Jan 10, 2011)

oneslowGTO said:


> Nice, clean looking goat. If you haven't already...get on ls1gto.com and sign up. Great forum with a huge knowledge base. Add me as a friend when you get on there. If you end up wanting that RKSport Hood there is a guy selling his on that forum...It's Torrid Red I think.


Thanks. Will do :cheers


----------

